# Chewing on baseboards



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on preventing my little Brody from chewing on the baseboards. I went to the store and bought the bitter spray to prevent him from chewing. Needless to say, it doesnt bother him! I turn my back for 2 seconds and he is nawing on the corner of the baseboards! He has plenty of toys...and I keep upgrading them as he gets bigger and stronger. Thanks everyone, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Crate him if you cannot watch him. 

Puppies like to chew and will continue to chew unless you can set very clear guidelines. That means when you see him chewing you interrupt him and give him something appropriate to put his mouth on. If you cannot monitor him he needs to be somewhere secure-like a crate or kennel- where he cannot get into trouble and do things you do not want him to do. Dogs won't develop bad habits if they've never done something bad to begin with.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for the advice...He is crate trained, he just does it here and there when I walk away for a few seconds.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You can try to tether him to you also. Bit of a PITA, but he won't get into any trouble if he's right there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lesley1905 said:


> Thank you for the advice...He is crate trained, he just does it here and there when I walk away for a few seconds.


When I walk away, my puppy has to come with me. They are so fast at getting in trouble otherwise!!!!:wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i had to tether Shasta to me for about a week to keep her from literally going into the kids toy box and pulling out toys. After she realized thats WHY she couldnt run around like a crazy girl, she left the toy box alone. Now i'm working on getting her to leave the toys alone that the kids forget to put away before bed. Its a work in progress but she's getting better. My experience with the bitter sprays... they dont work. They seem to only encourage them. good luck! but definitely when you cant supervise, crate.


----------



## ChzanneAndZeus (Sep 2, 2010)

I've had a lot of chewing issues, and I am still wrestling the issue with my 7mo GS, baseboards included. Other than completely puppy proofing the house, I have tried a couple other things. With my couch corners I first tried spraying with hair spray. That worked for a day. Then... I put a spoonful of tabassco on each corner of the couch (It is a old couch...so the stain kinda blends...awful...I know!). and tabassco seems to work the best (So far...I am hoping he isn't like me and grows to love it!). So maybe adding a drip or two to the baseboard?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

For the bitter spray, you actually have to spray it in their mouth first so they get the bitter taste and associate the smell with the awful taste. I've also used vinegar on my hands for a very mouthy pup... not sure if you want to put that on furniture or baseboards though.

Leerburg | Bitter Apple


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Well this may not seem the nicest approach, but Matty tried to do this several times...so tried several different things and what ended up working was.......when I caught her doing it...quietly went to the other side of the wall (usually another room)...and beat on the wall to scare the fire out of her ....only had to do it twice...I think she thought some crazy monster was coming out of the wall....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The tough rule in our house is "if the puppy chewed/destroyed something- it was our fault for not watching him"!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

we4elves said:


> Well this may not seem the nicest approach, but Matty tried to do this several times...so tried several different things and what ended up working was.......when I caught her doing it...quietly went to the other side of the wall (usually another room)...and beat on the wall to scare the fire out of her ....only had to do it twice...I think she thought some crazy monster was coming out of the wall....


 
LOL thats a good idea!!! I did put something in front of the one he kept chewing...he hasn't looked at it again, but if he tries to do it again I'll try all the other suggestions! Thanks everyone


----------

